# olds 455 in a 71 lemans?



## Numbah_wahn (Sep 19, 2017)

hey total newbie to the classic world and i just bought a 71 lemans with a 350 thats been sitting for 20+ years. just cracked open the motor to find one of the cylinders was rusted out. did some digging and found an olds 455 with a 400 trans. will it fit or will i need to find a custom mounting kit?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. '68-69 Olds 442's w Olds 400's & '70-72 455 equipped Olds A bodys took different engine frame mounts than the two styles used in '70-72 Pontiac A-body's. Engine wiring harness is different. Olds also used the W-Z exhaust manifolds for chassis clearance in '70-72 455 A-body's. my best advice would be keep on watching for a Pontiac 400 or 455, something that is a bolt in (pre 1976) & once installed doesn't hurt the value of the LeMans.


----------

